# Audioritmico de leds, con leds RGB



## diegoduarte (Sep 12, 2012)

hola amigos del foro, tengo una pregunta, a un audioritmico de leds le puedo conectar los del rgb?, una tira led RGB, utilice dos tip 31, el circuito es bastante sencillo, alimentado con 18v, en el caso de que se pueda hacer como seria?, porque de la tira led salen 4 cables.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 12, 2012)

Tenés que probar de que son los cables: Uno será la masa y los otros tres los colores RGB.
Además debes saber cual es el voltaje con que funciona la tira. Generalmente es 12V. Entonces tendrás que poner un Tip para cada uno de lo cables, pero cuidando que no se pasen los 12V, con una resistencia en serie para usar los 18V que tenés. Si medís la corriente de cada tira, alimentada con 12V podés hacer un circuito de corriente constante y eliminá las R, porque la tira ya lleva sus resistencias. Pero el uso de resistencias en serie será mas barato, porque la disipación de las mismas será igual que el circuito de corriente constante. Probá con una resistencia de 270 ohms para encontar la función de cada cable.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2012)

Si tienes 4 cables, 1 será el común, puede ser positivo o negativo, según la configuración del Led que se halla usado (ánodo o cátodo común), en general(por lo menos en mi zona) es que sea el positivo el común. Para probar, debes conectar los 18V al común y los 3 restantes con 1 resistencia de 1k2 al negativo, si no te encienden, colocá el 0V al común y con 1 resistencia de 1k2, de esta forma podes saber si son Ánodo o Cátodo común. Una vez determinado esto, si son ánodo común,  
coloca los 18v al común y el otro extremo a *través de una resistencia,* al colector de un transistor N (de acuerdo a la potencia de tus led) cuyo emisor va a masa. La base la manejas a tu gusto (Desde una llave, ttl, cmos, o micro). Si es cátodo común, conectas el 0V al común y los otros extremos *través de una resistencia,* al colector de un transistor P, cuyo emisor va a los 18v. La base la manejas con tu circuito.


----------



## diegoduarte (Sep 13, 2012)

dale muchas gracias, si estos que tengo son de positivo comun. los probé a 12 v con una fuente que tengo ( solo con la fuente, sin los tip) y prendían bárbaro, pero porque despues cuando pongo los 12v al circuito y saco la tira leds del colector de los tips y del positivo como que prenden menos?,



ahi les dejo es circuito que use, no puse las resistencias esas que aparecen ahi porque no me pareció necesario.


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2012)

No puedo ver tu diagrama, podes subirlo como adjunto para verlo? otra cosa, para cuidar la integridad de los led (en las pruebas) siempre colocar una resistencia o te puedes pasar de corriente y dañarlos.


----------



## diegoduarte (Sep 13, 2012)

diegoduarte dijo:
			
		

> http://i33.tinypic.com/smgegy.jpg



esa es la imagen, a ver si te la deja ver....



esta en el enlace ese, solo que en ves de tener esos led asi yo le pongo la tira tira rgb en un color solo a doce volt sin esas recicstencias, como cuando la conete directo a los 12 en la fuente no los necesite ta...y como tienen recistencia la tira tambien


----------



## diegoduarte (Sep 13, 2012)

sino te deja verlo, son dos tips 31, los emisores van a masa, en la base de tips puse el R y L del jack, la masa del jack, la lleve a masa junto con los emisores, como te dije, y el colector de cada tip a la parte negativa de los leds y los alimente con doce volts. Mi duda era porque solo con la fuente los leds me prendieron bien de bien y cuando los puse en el circuito audioritmico prendían con menos intensidad? y ojo, alimentados con la misma fuente de 12 v que los había prendido antes y habían prendido bárbaro.


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2012)

Te dejo un link para que sepas que resistencia usar, espero que te sirva,  http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz, suerte.


----------



## Pichis87 (May 26, 2013)

Hola. Yo quiero hacer una pero con una tira de leds RGB de 12v SMD 5060 (o sea 60 leds por metro). Ya hice con leds individuales en serie de diferentes colores con 2 TIP31C (1 por cada canal de audio, o sea 1 para el izquierdo y el otro para el derecho)  Necesito mas que nada un circuito que tenga bien especificado los componentes que debo usar.


----------



## Zps (Ene 7, 2014)

Disculpen, una preguntita. Los led 5060 blanco frio consumen 60 ma en total o por cada diodo dando un total de 180 ma para el chip puestos los leds en paralelo? gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 7, 2014)

Zps dijo:


> Disculpen, una preguntita. Los led 5060 blanco frio consumen 60 ma en total o por cada diodo dando un total de 180 ma para el chip puestos los leds en paralelo? gracias



De ser asi consumirian eso, pero los leds no se deben conectar en paralelo sino en serie, con su resistencia limitadora de corriente.


----------



## Zps (Ene 8, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> De ser asi consumirian eso, pero los leds no se deben conectar en paralelo sino en serie, con su resistencia limitadora de corriente.


Si ya lo se, yo los voy a usar en serie pero entonces que corriente tomo para la calcular la resistencia? 20 mA o 60 mA?


----------



## BrunoARG (Ene 15, 2014)

Yo hice un audiorítmico de 3 canales (RGB) por PWM, que puede manejar más potencia, con un 555, operacionales para los filtros, un comparador y un transistor que maneja la potencia.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 15, 2014)

Las luces audiorritmicas con TIP31 basicamente prenden y apagan siguiendo la frecuencia que genera el amplificador. Por otro lado estan los leds RGB, hay dos tipos que por lo menos yo conozco que son ,simplemente, uno que cambia de color solo existen slow y fast






 y el otro que dependiendo el pin que se le de un voltaje determinado, prende el color que se necesite






Ahora el problema esta en que si se utiliza el primer led mostrado ( rgb fast-low ) el encendido/apagado del circuito cuando sigue la frecuencia de la musica, no llega a cambiar de color ( experiencia propia ) y se utiliza el segundo tipo ( anodo-catodo comun ) se tiene que buscar la forma de multiplexar las salidas para que cambie de color con la frecuencia o crear un estilo de analizador de espectro que por ejemplo el rojo sean bajos, el verde medios, y el azul altos y de esa forma hacer un audiorritmico bastante completo


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 15, 2014)

Zps dijo:


> Si ya lo se, yo los voy a usar en serie pero entonces que corriente tomo para la calcular la resistencia? 20 mA o 60 mA?



Has visto el modelo del led 5060 luz fria que vas a utilizar? Pues hay varios tipos y todos tienen un forward  current diferente, yo te aconsejaria usar inicialmente 20 mA a 9V y ver como se comportan.


----------



## Zps (Ene 16, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Has visto el modelo del led 5060 luz fria que vas a utilizar? Pues hay varios tipos y todos tienen un forward  current diferente, yo te aconsejaria usar inicialmente 20 mA a 9V y ver como se comportan.



Si los vi. (adjunto la datasheet). En la data dice que la alimentación es 3.1 V @ 60 mA. Pero lo que no entiendo es si es por diodo o para los tres.
Yo ya hice luces con estos diodos usando 20 mA en una fuente capacitiva y prenden, lo que no se es si le estoy haciendo pasar menos corriente y estoy desperdiciando lumens de los diodos


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 17, 2014)

Hay un test que hacen en el que los usan a 3V y 60mA, cada diodo, para usarlos todos en serie la fuente debe ser de 9V y 60mA. Tambien vi que la vida util alimentandolos a 3V y 20mA (cada diodo) son solo 1000 horas, es un poco reducida esta vida util dado que seria en la mejor condicion posible.


----------



## jhonwil (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola, disculpen mi imprudencia es que soy un poco nuevo en este tema, para un circuito Audio ritmico de luces RGB que tiene un LM324 y un TIP31C, son leds RGB de 4 patas ¿Cual seria el voltaje mas apropiado para alimentar el circuito??? Gracias


----------

